# UNBOXING: Battery Grip BG-E16 for 7D2



## justsomedude (Dec 5, 2014)

Just got mine in, and had to dork out with another video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neAL-7VmR64

That AF area selection lever is a pretty neat add by Canon.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 6, 2014)

nice you talked a little too quick but it was ok so I scribed your channle


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 7, 2014)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> nice you talked a little too quick but it was ok so I scribed your channle



Thanks so much for the constructive criticism... I will definitrly try to improve upon that in future vids!!


----------



## surapon (Dec 7, 2014)

justsomedude said:


> Just got mine in, and had to dork out with another video...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neAL-7VmR64
> 
> That AF area selection lever is a pretty neat add by Canon.



Yes, Yes, Yes , You are Super Handsome Gentleman, = Hollywood Movie star.
Plus great Video too.
Surapon


----------



## slclick (Dec 7, 2014)

Good job, and I don't think you were speaking to fast....if so, it's just that you're passionate!


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the very informative video and I think you presented it very well. 

When the other poster said you spoke to fast, I was expecting Busta Rhymes ;D


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 9, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Thanks for the very informative video and I think you presented it very well.
> 
> When the other poster said you spoke to fast, I was expecting Busta Rhymes ;D



lol I did say a little fast. but not rushed things you learn on the course of public speaking.

rember not all are native English speaking on YouTube that watch these its world wide =D


----------

